# IVF and Epilepsy



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, I am starting IVF hopefully in the near future and I have had problems with Epilepsy in the past, my Epilepsy was brought on by puberty when I was younger and was quite severe when it occurred at first, it settled down after a bit when I got settled on medication which I have now been weaned off, long time ago, I do suffer from very occasional mild relapses which are very mild but I am worried that all the drugs and things could affect me and cause more severe relapses.. I have arranged for an appointment with a neurologist but the appointment isn't until mid October however I may be starting treatment before then.. so anyway was wondering if anyone here has had the same issue or known of someone with the condition who has gone through the same thing?


----------



## Haley118 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Crimsonrose, hope you are well.  

I also suffer from epilepsy, started with it at 27 years old.  I am now 36.  I am medication forever and my last attack was in 2007, not had anything since, thankfully. 

I popped to see the GP when we were (still are) ttc.  She immediately put me on folic acid, 5mg daily.  There is a higher risk of birth defects in ladies with epilepsy   and being on folic acid is vital.  From what I gathered the risk of birth defect only inreases by about 2 percent ish.  Their advice to me was once I am pregnant   to go back and they will refer me to the epilepsy nursing staff at the hospital to discuss increasing my epilepsy medication.  

I am sure that it is well worth a visit to the GP for you too.  Just to see what they have to say.  You mention that you sometimes have an occassional attack, would you not want to go back on meds etc.  The other complication is that it's the anti epilepsy meds that can cause the birth defects, they gave me the opportunity to come off the meds to reduce the risk of birth defects but I have to drive to work and didn't want to surrender my licence etc.  

Keep me posted on your progress.  Good luck with it all


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

My hubby developed epilepsy at the age of 11 (also possibly puberty related) but he has to take medication as his seizures are severe (Although he's been seizure free for a good number of years), the drugs he takes to combat the seizures affect the pituitary gland which is where sperm production is begun...so over the years my hubby's count was gradually getting worse.... without any warning from health professionals etc that this could happen when he was older.  He was eventually diagnosed as NOA and the only advice we were offered was for hubby to completely stop his medication, thereby running the risk of having a seizure, losing his licence, and possibly his job!  

We went through ICSI with the aid of male supplements to try and give his zero count a boost if at all possible, and our beautiful daughter is now 2 and a half - we've not been told of any increased risks to her health in relation to epilepsy, as far as I'm aware it can affect anyone at anytime in life, but sadly she may well be predisposed with fibroids as I have been, and many women in my family.

Wishing you all the very very best with your treatments.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi and thanks for your replies.

I will probably stay off the epilepsy medication oless its really necessary I go back on it, say if the IVF brings it back! I don't drive therefore no danger of loosing my licence, also I want to try give myself the best possible chance with IVF and I feel I would be taking a step backwards if I were to go back on meds as it has been so long since I have taken it and it is only very mild therefore I can probably manage without it at the moment, touch wood! 

I will get in touch with the doctor about the Folic Acid, I am taking 4mg at the moment so I should look into the 5mg too!


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi

I have controlled epilepsy (9 years) and been through 3 ivf cycles. Mine too was worse at puberty and hasn't changed throughout treatment. I have gradually reduced my drugs in the past few years looking to stop completely but scary decision. 

You are probably on only 400mcg not 4mg which isn't enough if you're taking medication. It's the medication not the epilepsy itself that puts your baby at risk so if you don't take anything you should be ok with lower dose - your GP should prescribe it though without any problems. 

Good luck with your treatment I hope you are succesful


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Katie76 is right. It's the epilepsy meds that require the increase cover of Folic acid, rather than the actual epilepsy. DP came off her epilepsy meds for IVF. Her neurologist was not that keen but we are both nurses and felt able to make an informed decision. Thankfully she had no issues and went straight back onto the meds after breast feeding. 
All the best with your IVF xx


----------

